# 2021 xpress 22 sw



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS NEW 2021 XPRESS 22 FT SHALLOW WATER JUST ARRIVED TODAY POWERED WITH A VF175LA MOTOR HAS ATLAS JACK PLATE HUMMINGBIRD GPS/ GRAPH, TROLLING MOTOR, BATTREY CHARGER , REDFISH PACKAGE, ALUMINUM TRAILER PACKAGE THIS BOAT WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS $48,174.00:texasflag

361-758-2140 WORK ASK FOR STEVEN

361-229-5402 CELL TEXT OR CALL

[email protected]


----------

